# My short Fiction (including my werewolf comedy)



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

EDIT: This page has been changed to have all of the new stuff. So there 



A previously-published story; a historical fantasy set 7500 years ago.



Royal Schemes: A Comedy Collection is a collection of seven very short stories.

Contains:

The Amazing Transformation of Wicca Dog
Heaven, Inc.
A Royal Scheme
Second Anne
Tax Evasion
Brotherly Affection
Space Sucks

Note: These stories are all available for single purchase, so ensure that you don't end up buying both the singles and this collection!



When Robert is bitten by his nephew, he's convinced he isn't really going to turn into a werewolf. After all, werewolves aren't real. Unfortunately for Robert, mischievous Pan is nearby, lamenting that there aren't enough shapeshifters in the world.



Dancing Cat angers her Ancestor, whose harsh punishment teaches her that true strength comes from the spirit within.

Cursed, abused, and desperate to know her future, Dancing Cat sneaks a glimpse inside her tribe's Sacred Bundle, a powerful source of spirit magic. Instead of the future, she sees her most powerful ancestor, Small Tree and incurs her wrath. Small Tree strips Dancing Cat of everything - her home, her identity, even her gender - and drops her in the middle of enemy lands.

Injured, and in a strange, new body, she is befriended by Bearclaw who is on a spirit quest. He offers her assistance and asks for nothing in return; a kindness Dancing Cat had forgotten existed. She struggles to weave a path around the obstacles of friendship, identity, and longing in order to survive her eventual return home to face even further punishment.

And she does it while wearing someone else's skin.



Lady Francis Millington rushes to Chawton after receiving a startling letter about the declining health of her dear friend, Miss Jane Austen. She is in possession of the one thing that can cure her friend. The question is, will Francis have to force it upon Jane, or will she drink the blood of eternal life willing?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Krista--

Thanks for sharing your short fiction!

(We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Awkward bumping 

_Flying Kite, Crashing Ship_ is still listed as $2.99 on Amazon. However, the publisher is having a sale on their website (I'm not sure why the price isn't on Amazon yet) and it's listed for $2.00. They offer .prc format and DRM-free at the website, so it's all kosher for the Kindle.

Linkage: http://tinyurl.com/2vg6l3w

I thought I'd share that link, since I'm not sure when the other places get updated with the price.

Thanks.

*returns you to regularly scheduled web surfing*


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

New review for Flying Kite, Crashing Ship (ok, it's a month old, but I didn't realize it existed so it's new-to-me!)



> This little sci-fi story is only twenty-four pages long, but it's delightful. It's a wonderful contrast between the restraints women lived under during the Regency era and modern women. Proper young ladies during the Regency era had to hide their intelligence and obey strict rules of etiquette. Miss Amanda grabbed cookies when the Colonel wasn't looking. Modern/futuristic Dr. Sally the professor wore slacks and travelled alone with her pilot, calling him by his first name. Why, I'll bet she could even eat cookies in front of him and gulp her tea if she desired!


http://rochellesreviews.blogspot.com/2011/05/flying-kite-crashing-ship-by-krista-d.html


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

FLYING KITE CRASHING SHIP is on sale through my publisher for this weekend only, celebrating Canada Day (July 1) and US Independence (July 4). For the weekend, it's only $1.50 to purchase my novella. http://tinyurl.com/4nocbrf

The sale is only happening on their website and they offer DRM-free .prc Kindle format so that you can load the story onto your Kindle.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Flying Kite got a nice review here - http://tinyurl.com/3qk3mpe

Wicca Dog is free on Smashwords *only* for the month of July.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

FLYING KITE CRASHING SHIP is on sale for 99 cents, but only through the Publisher's website -- http://tinyurl.com/3jt7o34. You can download different formats from them, including prc.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a 2 for 1 short-short story combo available now for 99 cents: Space Sucks and Heaven, Inc.

SPACE SUCKS: Prepared to be disappointed with the universe.

HEAVEN, INC: Answering prayers is a full time job.

I'm really disappointed with the sample size on Amazon; you get to read 2 paragraphs. If you'd like to read about 25% of the first short story, go here: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/89536. Smashwords has a much better sample size.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I have a 2 for 1 short-short story combo available now for 99 cents: Space Sucks and Heaven, Inc.
> 
> SPACE SUCKS: Prepared to be disappointed with the universe.
> 
> ...


I love your voice and humor and your stories are so good! Can't wait to read Heaven Inc!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks!

I included a little intro to Heaven Inc to explain where the idea of corporate heaven came from. It was one of those days


----------



## Guy James (May 2, 2011)

I don't think I can resist a werewolf comedy. Thanks for posting!



Krista D. Ball said:


> Short Fiction currently available by moi  As I lazily put up my back list, I'll add it here
> 
> _*The Amazing Transformation of Wicca Dog *_
> 
> ...


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm trying to create a new subgenre


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Bumping   In the next few weeks, I'll be putting out a new short-short story (~2000 words), with 2 bonus flash fictions (~600 words). Then, I'm taking a little break from the short stories


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

My final self-published short story combo of the year - BECOMING ANNE.

I haven't put it up on Amazon yet, where it will be priced 99 cents. However, it's a set your own price on Smashwords, so feel free to go download it for free if you wish!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95167


----------



## MarieDees (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey, Krista,

I'll be checking out Becoming Anne. I still chuckle over Pan eating popcorn in Wicca Dog.

Marie



Krista D. Ball said:


> My final self-published short story combo of the year - BECOMING ANNE.
> 
> I haven't put it up on Amazon yet, where it will be priced 99 cents. However, it's a set your own price on Smashwords, so feel free to go download it for free if you wish!
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95167


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

MarieDees said:


> Hey, Krista,
> 
> I'll be checking out Becoming Anne. I still chuckle over Pan eating popcorn in Wicca Dog.
> 
> Marie


Pan is such an under-appreciated character in fiction. And I could really see him munching on popcorn


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

Krista D. Ball said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I included a little intro to Heaven Inc to explain where the idea of corporate heaven came from. It was one of those days


Where can I find that? I loved Heaven Inc! At last I know what happens with prayers.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Where can I find that? I loved Heaven Inc! At last I know what happens with prayers.


The link to the combo - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NL84UY

And this is the story behind the story:



> I wrote Heaven, Inc. while working at a homeless drop-in centre. We were a hippy-dippy group, loving humanity and feeding the world pasta salad and baked beans. We'd merged with a large, corporate agency and I'd just endured four straight days of interrogations-I mean, meetings where I had to justify pretty much every aspect of my job.
> On day five, I escaped to a nearby restaurant. I started thinking about what Heaven would be like if these people were in charge of it, and, so, I penned this short story over a plate of deep-fried wontons and tofu shaped like little shrimps.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Bumping


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a new short story combo pack - BECOMING ANNE

Becoming Anne is three short stories surrounding my "fake" autobiography, where I take things that have happened to me or people I knew and blow them completely out of proportion and make them all related to "Anne".

http://www.amazon.com/Becoming-Anne-ebook/dp/B006CA0AHA

Note: Because of the crappy Amazon sampling, you basically don't get to see any of the story. You can read the first story in the collection for free here: http://www.smashwords.com/extreader/read/95167/1/becoming-anne


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

_"Flying Kite, Crashing Ship" is a sci fi with a touch of steam punk and a helping of etiquette. In only 5900 words, Ball gives us humor, action, tension, and a gentle poke at Regency era mores. _

-http://www.amazon.com/Flying-Kite-Crashing-Ship-ebook/dp/B004I6D30Q/ref=pd_sim_sbs_kinc_2?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC

_A fun fast read for fantasy lovers. Despite the short story format, the characters sparkled into life and author Krista D. Ball, as always, does as she promises and turns stereotypes inside out. I thoroughly enjoyed The Amazing Transformation of Wicca Dog ._

-http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19781


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

You can get Wicca Dog for free on Smashwords for a limited time! http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19781


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

No new ones for the time being, but these are all still available


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

*For the month of Feb, you can get Becoming Anne for free on Smashwords using coupon code TN74S* http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95167


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

It seems that Wicca Dog is free on Amazon right now!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Wicca Dog is no longer free, but it's still funny! And fun! And it's a werewolf comedy! And no one sleeps with the werewolf!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Last day to get Becoming Anne for free on Smashwords with coupon code TN74S http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/95167


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Updated the initial page to show that I have new stuff out. Yay! Finally!

So I have 2 new short stories out.

Just a fun 2 short-short story combo for $1.00

Or, if you just want to buy the entire collection of shorts (or, rather, the collection I can offer since some I don't have rights to yet hehe), you can pick up ROYAL SCHEME for $2.00.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheap and funny. Just like me


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a short story called _On The Labrador Shore, She Waits_ in Ride the Moon (anthology). A recent review:



> On the Labrador Shore, She Waits by Krista D. Ball is a piece of historical fiction based on archaeological finds near L'Anse Amour in Labrador, Canada. The burial site contained the body of an adolescent, obviously buried with great care 7,500 years ago. One theory is that it was a sacrifice made to ensure the survival of the people in times of hardship. Ball spins a tale of pride, sacrifice and love around the archaeological evidence. It brings the hardships of living in such a challenging environment very close. It is always hard to make the reader feel why a character would see human sacrifice as the only way out in such a situation but in this story Ball pulls it off. It combines an emotionally powerful story with enough historical detail to make me do a search on the actual burial site.


 -- http://valsrandomcomments.blogspot.ca/2012/03/ride-moon-mld-curelas.html

http://www.amazon.com/Ride-the-Moon-ebook/dp/B007ALG0LA


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a little bump 

If you're interested in a review copy of Royal Schemes (the collection), let me know.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

A bump 

Still giving away review copies for Royal Schemes


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Back from vacation sale!!

Royal Schemes is $1.00! $1.00! For all of my comedy short shorts! $1.00, people!


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Last day of the $1.00 sale for Royal Schemes. Putting it back to $2.99 tomorrow.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

From Eternally Jane (my gothic Regency lesbian vampire story with Jane Austen   )



> Jane led her upstairs to her own modest bedchamber. There was no fire lit in the room and the wind howled between the poorly-fitted panes of glass in the windows. Jane pulled a full-length blanket over her shoulders before easing herself down on her bed. Francis turned around the dressing table chair and sat down. She had not yet removed her cloak and gloves. The house was simply too cold for that.
> "I see Cassandra alarmed you with her letter. I told her not to write to you, but she wouldn't listen."
> Francis smiled, a forced, weak one but it was the best that she could manage. "We have been friends since childhood. Cassandra was quite proper in writing to me. It was rather upsetting to hear it from her, though, instead of my friend. I feel like a failure of a friend for not having visited sooner."
> Frowning, Jane looked away. "Your husband hasn't been in the ground a year yet. Your father is ill. I didn't see any purpose in pressing my own troubles on you. I still have hopes of recovery. Or, rather, I have hopes of pretending that I will recover. It's simply so frustrating to have all of my energy drained from me. There are days that I cannot even lift my head, though others I am able to tend to my basic chores."
> Francis took a deep breath. This was the moment. If she did not act now, she might lose her courage. "Jane, what you would say if I told you that I held the power to end your illness?"


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I updated the initial post so that the covers all worked as links 

Also, I have a new collection coming out in August/September sometime. 3 aboriginal stories from Canada:


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, so I'm a dope. I realized that the rights to two of the short stories were 2 years away from releasing back to me  So I just out just the single for 99 cents (I was going to do a collection for $2.99).

You can pick it up here:


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Just a little bump. No new short fiction for a little while, but I'm working on a french translation for She Waits and I'm writing a gift for my fans called TGIF.


----------

